# TOWING / HELP!



## v-lina (May 8, 2008)

i need help quite badly - I have a Nissan Terrano Mistral, I need to tow it, but it doesnt drive (it has an auto gear box)

Can I tow it on a line? or do I have to get a trailer?


----------

